# Jvm



## spirit18 (1 Juin 2007)

bonjour, est ce que quelqu'un  sait il comment faire pour avoir la JVM 1.5 sur mac (10.4.9) ?

je voudrait faire une classe toto extends ArrayList<tata>

mais voulais cette instruction n'est pas comprise par la JVM 1.4.2


----------



## Céroce (1 Juin 2007)

C'est Apple et pas Sun qui développe la JVM sur Mac, alors on a souvent une version de retard.

Cependant, il me semble bien que Java a été mis à jour en version 1.5 récemment.


----------



## spirit18 (1 Juin 2007)

mais sun a mis à disposition une JVM mac os x

toujours est il que je n'arrive pas à configurer mon IDE (eclipse 3.2) pour qu'il prennent en compte la JVM 1.5, puisque je l'ai installé de la ou tu ma dit


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Juin 2007)

Les JVMs sont installées sous _/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions_. 

Pour changer la version "native". Une récente mise à jour a forcé la migration de 1.4 à 1.5 (c.f. ce post).

On n'est qu'en 1.6.0 béta (3 il me semble).

C'est téléchargeable depuis le developer network (ADC).


----------



## spirit18 (6 Juin 2007)

tu pourra nous mettre un lien ?


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Juin 2007)

Il faut être inscrit (et connecté) pour accéder aux téléchargements. 

C'est gratuit !

Le lien de l'ADC


----------



## spirit18 (6 Juin 2007)

je voulais plutot un lien vers le t&#233;l&#233;chargement mais bon jvais me d&#233;brouiller


&#231;a y est c'est fait
et on est en pr&#233; release


----------



## rejane (8 Juin 2007)

BONJOUR, &#192; TOUS
Je rebondis sur ce sujet pour vous soumettre mon cas:
J'ai &#233;galement un probl&#232;me poue ma d&#233;claration d'imp&#244;ts - je suis en 10,03,9 et java 1.4.1 et 1.4.2 sont install&#233;s. Seulement mon mat&#233;riel n'est pas reconnu ( alors que la liste donne bien l'os x 10,3 - par le site Impots, mais en plus il m'informe que le JVM n'est pas &#224; jour! Donc impossible de t&#233;l&#233;d&#233;clarer!
Qui peut me d&#233;panner ( l'inspection des imp&#244;ts Cop&#233;mic4 n'a pas trouv&#233; solution non plus)
Merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (8 Juin 2007)

rejane a dit:


> BONJOUR, À TOUS
> Je rebondis sur ce sujet pour vous soumettre mon cas:
> J'ai également un problème poue ma déclaration d'impôts - je suis en 10,03,9 et java 1.4.1 et 1.4.2 sont installés. Seulement mon matériel n'est pas reconnu ( alors que la liste donne bien l'os x 10,3 - par le site Impots, mais en plus il m'informe que le JVM n'est pas à jour! Donc impossible de télédéclarer!
> Qui peut me dépanner ( l'inspection des impôts Copémic4 n'a pas trouvé solution non plus)
> Merci d'avance



Selon le site des impôts, il faut quel version de la jvm?


----------



## flocech (10 Juin 2007)

pour ma part jai ce message derreur :
sur la page test de java
jai ce message :
La page Test Java Virtual Machine - 1.4.2_xx, 1.5.0, 1.3.0_xx, 1.3.1_xx, 1.4.0_xx, 1.4.1_xx a tenté de charger du code Java, mais Java nest pas disponible ou nest pas installé.
quoi faaire pour retablir ce pb genant ?

merci


----------



## Tarul (10 Juin 2007)

flocech a dit:


> pour ma part jai ce message derreur :
> sur la page test de java
> jai ce message :
> La page Test Java Virtual Machine - 1.4.2_xx, 1.5.0, 1.3.0_xx, 1.3.1_xx, 1.4.0_xx, 1.4.1_xx a tenté de charger du code Java, mais Java nest pas disponible ou nest pas installé.
> ...



Il manque des informations pour que l'on puisse t'aider.

D'où sors cette page de test, quel serveur d'application as tu utilisé?
As tu installé les outils des developpeurs?


----------



## flocech (10 Juin 2007)

pour la page de test je me suis servi de ce lien
http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml


----------



## Tarul (11 Juin 2007)

flocech a dit:


> pour la page de test je me suis servi de ce lien
> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml



ouvre, un terminal.app et tape "java -version". Qu'est-ce qu'elle renvoie?


----------



## flocech (11 Juin 2007)

voila la reponse que ca me donne

java version "1.5.0_07"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_07-164)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_07-87, mixed mode, sharing)


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Juin 2007)

Salut, 

As-tu vérifié que _Java_ était bien coché dans _Safari > Préférences > Sécurité_ ?


----------



## Tarul (11 Juin 2007)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> As-tu vérifié que _Java_ était bien coché dans _Safari > Préférences > Sécurité_ ?



toujours dans safari, que te renvoies aide->modules installés.


----------



## flocech (11 Juin 2007)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> As-tu vérifié que _Java_ était bien coché dans _Safari > Préférences > Sécurité_ ?



oui tout est bien active ds mes preferences safari et firefox
ce qui est zarb , jai cree un nouveau compte pour mes impots a declarer sous firefox, et la plus aucun pb de console java et JVM

ce qui serait bien pour mon cas, ca serait davoir la console JVM qui marcherait ds ma vraie session


----------

